# Bushido RDA by Bruce & Dovpo



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

So i thought i would post some pics here of my new Bushido x 2.

Awesome bit of kit.



















Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Crockett (26/1/17)

@Hardtail1969 , would you mind saying where you got it from please?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

Ordered online
https://www.elementvape.com/bushido-pure-flavor-rda-by-dovpo-knurled-two-post
http://www.vapordna.com/Dovpo-Bushido-Two-Post-Flavor-RDA-p/bushdo.htm


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (26/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Ordered online
> https://www.elementvape.com/bushido-pure-flavor-rda-by-dovpo-knurled-two-post
> http://www.vapordna.com/Dovpo-Bushido-Two-Post-Flavor-RDA-p/bushdo.htm


Awesome - thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

